# SWAT KATS!!!!!!!



## SNiPerWolF (Feb 7, 2011)

-delete-


----------



## Viva (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm only interested in Swat Kats because of Rthur

And that's sad


----------



## Monster. (Feb 7, 2011)

I used to watch an episode here and there...though in all honesty, the CATS musical is what got me into furries. :T


----------



## Corto (Feb 7, 2011)

Moved to the correct section.

That said: FUCKING GREAT RIFF


----------



## Corto (Feb 7, 2011)

Oops, locked by mistake. Reopened.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 7, 2011)

I miss all the cool cartoons that where on when I was a kid. Now it's all crap. :/ Oh, and swat cats was one of my favs growing up.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Feb 7, 2011)

lol xD yeah i was like 6 seeing this and i was like
FUCK YES!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 7, 2011)

The first thing I thought of when I heard those intros:
Power Metal.

Freaking awesome.


----------



## Aethze (Feb 7, 2011)

I liked the show and every once in a while I still watch it, but I would say its not my favourite show, that honour goes to Ed, Edd, n' Eddy.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Feb 7, 2011)

it was my favorite show gorwing up before i hit 9 or 10


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 7, 2011)

dat theme


----------



## moonchylde (Feb 7, 2011)

Favorite show as a kid, especially since it was the only cartoon I'd ever seen where not only did people die (sometimes horribly), but they died in EVERY FREAKING EPISODE. 

... wait, that makes me sound like a closet sociopath. Huh. 

Wicked intro, yeah.... 

*whistles while walking away*


----------



## Ames (Feb 8, 2011)

Corto said:


> Oops, locked by *mistake*. Reopened.


 
Impossible.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 8, 2011)

I motherfucking love the theme.  The show is rad too.  Really brings me back since I'm a total 90's kid.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 8, 2011)

I gave it a shot by watching a few episodes and it left me unimpressed. The constant use of electric guitar music in the background, even when it wasn't necessary, was annoying, and the characters were completely unlikable with their constant 90's slang and terrible puns, and the show itself tried to be OMG EXTREME to the point where it just got downright painful.

Although I guess that the same can be said for most action-based cartoons in the 90's.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 8, 2011)

I was expecting you to be all up in this thread as soon as it was posted, Kellie. :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 8, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> I was expecting you to be all up in this thread as soon as it was posted, Kellie. :V


 No listened to me the last time I criticized Saw Kats, so I figured it was worth another shot. :3


----------



## Attaman (Feb 8, 2011)

Both the reason most Furs watched it, and the reason it was cancelled.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 8, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> The constant use of electric guitar music in the background, even when it wasn't necessary


 
This is never a bad thing. Never.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 8, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> This is never a bad thing. Never.


 It is when it's the ONLY kind of music the show has to offer, especially when it's not that well played.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't stand 90's puns. They're so goddamn bad! D:


----------

